# best type of truck to plow?



## dirtrd

I'm new to plowing this year, have run a small landscape biz for about 10 yrs now, finally deciding to plow this winter, I have a few driveways to start a couple 200-300ft gravel drives and hope to add more residential accts before snowfall.. I'm debating on getting a plow for my 06 F350 srw diesel which has never plowed, or getting a heavier duty 350 or 3500 dually with a flatbed. I've had this endless debate on having one do-all hd pickup truck or going to the dually which would also be better for towing equip. stone. etc.. I'm always overloaded with the current F350, its a nice truck but need a more dedicated work truck with a higher gvw and payload capacity, and have a smaller 1/2ton truck for daily driver. Anyway would flatbed be ok for traction with out sander? Have to put some kind of weight back there.. I have a dump trailer so payload not as big a deal as gvw and plowing. It'd be a shame to beat up my current F350 if I'm just going to sell it for something hduty in the near future. Thanks for any tips gotta decide soon snow on its way!


----------



## grandview

Boss v plow on the F350. Don't believe anything those Fisher guys say!


----------



## dirtrd

Thanks - what would you say is the main difference between boss and fisher? Those are the two brands I've been looking at anyway. Keep the F350? Not gonna kill the resale value?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sounds like a 4x4 stake dump would fit your needs well. If all I was doing were driveways, I would get a Jeep.


----------



## dirtrd

Thanks, I'm looking at a gmc 3500 flatbed 010? duramax, just gotta figure out the weight in the back without a sander.


----------



## Green Grass

Stick with the current truck to keep cost down. It will not effect the resale of the truck. My preference would be a Boss over the Fisher but you need to figure out which dealer can better service you.


----------



## CashinH&P

dirtrd;1520569 said:


> Thanks, I'm looking at a gmc 3500 flatbed 010? duramax, just gotta figure out the weight in the back without a sander.


Where in nh are you? Im from Nh too, we have a lot more fisher dealers around the Manchester area then any other brand, and alot of people can work on fishers. I personaly have a 7.5 fisher and do 90% residentials with my 1500, your f350 will hold the plow great.


----------



## theplowmeister

I have fisher and boss 

get a fisher

Trip edge instead of full blade trip and and in the V plow, fisher has NO RETURN SPRING for the wings like Boss THAT KEEP BRAKING IN THE SAME PLACE. can you say BAD DESIGN or MANUFACTURING and BOSS dont give a **** to fix it why should they they sell more springs that way. I replace 2 a year. I have NEVER had to replace any fisher spring

Boss uses 6 hoses on there Vplow 3 different fittings KIS ... my ass
Fisher V plow 5 hoses, you can carry 1 hose for a spare. Gota carry 3 hoses for the Boss 

Truck side mount Boss has this BIG ASS chunk of steel hanging down, out weighs the fisher by 80 Lb

then there is the hooking up the plow Boss takes me 3 or 4 times longer to hook up as the fisher.

Plus if you EVER get the plow stuck on the wrong side of a stump or stone wall in the raised position you can NOT take the plow off the truck. you will have to UNBOLT the plow plow frame from the truck or rip the plow over whatever it is hung on. 

Then the controller if you dont get the touch pad it A HUGE BOX with a BIG stick. I mount the fisher controller on the gear shift, May hand is already there

Not going to say boss suck but there design and usability has much to be desired


----------



## WIPensFan

:laughing: Who get's their plow stuck on the other side of a stump or stone wall in the up position?? 

I like my old Boss, I've broken 1 set of return springs in 14 years.

I would not hesitate to try a Fisher Trip Edge V though.


----------



## grandview

theplowmeister;1520647 said:


> I have fisher and boss
> 
> get a fisher
> 
> Trip edge instead of full blade trip and and in the V plow, fisher has NO RETURN SPRING for the wings like Boss THAT KEEP BRAKING IN THE SAME PLACE. can you say BAD DESIGN or MANUFACTURING and BOSS dont give a **** to fix it why should they they sell more springs that way. I replace 2 a year. I have NEVER had to replace any fisher spring
> 
> Boss uses 6 hoses on there Vplow 3 different fittings KIS ... my ass
> Fisher V plow 5 hoses, you can carry 1 hose for a spare. Gota carry 3 hoses for the Boss
> 
> Truck side mount Boss has this BIG ASS chunk of steel hanging down, out weighs the fisher by 80 Lb
> 
> then there is the hooking up the plow Boss takes me 3 or 4 times longer to hook up as the fisher.
> 
> Plus if you EVER get the plow stuck on the wrong side of a stump or stone wall in the raised position you can NOT take the plow off the truck. you will have to UNBOLT the plow plow frame from the truck or rip the plow over whatever it is hung on.
> 
> Then the controller if you dont get the touch pad it A HUGE BOX with a BIG stick. I mount the fisher controller on the gear shift, May hand is already there
> 
> Not going to say boss suck but there design and usability has much to be desired


See ,don't believe these Fisher guys.


----------



## Antlerart06

F350 dually are made to work I would go with western 9.6 Vplow
I have both boss V and Western V I rather run the western Reason is I have more controll of the western then the boss 
I ran the boss for 8 yrs and western 4 yrs Western is a better plow hands down


----------



## dirtrd

Thanks for the tips guys! Leaning toward fisher.. got a dealer nearby, and I keep hearing about the trip edge being better for gravel drives. Cashin in I'm in Cheshire county outside of Keene, hilly area. Yea I'm sure my F350 will be fine but I'm just thinking about next season towing stone and equip... Itd be nice to just have a dedicated work truck and then a daily driver smaller truck.


----------



## Spool it up

grandview;1520489 said:


> Boss v plow on the F350. Don't believe anything those Fisher guys say!


*ditto's w/6.0 liter*


----------



## peteo1

F350 & a Fisher SS 8'6" vee. Done deal. Don't believe what these boss guys say....LOL


----------



## SharpBlades

Another vote for fisher. Trip edge definately beats out full trip for gravel. Don't believe those boss guys. Lol

But in all reality, choose the brand with the best and closest dealer. I know around here, some of the better dealers have service techs at the shop 24 hours during snow events


----------



## thelettuceman

Metro Lawn;1520532 said:


> Sounds like a 4x4 stake dump would fit your needs well. If all I was doing were driveways, I would get a Jeep.


X2 on the Jeep for just driveways.


----------



## leolkfrm

whatever you choose make a gravel guard for them...will save a lot of aggravation


----------



## junker1

whats a gravel gaurd??


----------



## birddseedd

http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/xls

watch the videos, small square links.

course this is mainly used for lots. both scoop and v plow designs are useless for drives, but get some lots and a scoop plow will blow any v blade ever.

frankly i like my custom build even better than the DD extendable wings


----------



## getherdone1987

get a 6sp manual dodge 3500 with a fisher plow you will love it


----------



## theplowmeister

birddseedd;1522108 said:


> http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/xls
> 
> watch the videos, small square links.
> 
> course this is mainly used for lots. both scoop and v plow designs are useless for drives, but get some lots and a scoop plow will blow any v blade ever.
> 
> frankly i like my custom build even better than the DD extendable wings


Rely have you ever used a V plow on a drive? I find them VERY usfull.


----------



## birddseedd

theplowmeister;1522384 said:


> Rely have you ever used a V plow on a drive? I find them VERY usfull.


on long drives or just the 20' subdevision drives?


----------



## grandview

Bird,did you know you can make a v plow into a straight blade?


----------



## birddseedd

grandview;1522405 said:


> Bird,did you know you can make a v plow into a straight blade?


Yes, but you cannot make it into a box scoop blade..... well. technically you could. although i don't think there would be a point to it.

when we get some snowfall ill take a video and show you what i mean.


----------



## grandview

Wish someone would of told me I can't backdrag driveways with my v plow.


----------



## Antlerart06

birddseedd;1522389 said:


> on long drives or just the 20' subdevision drives?


any drive My Western Vplow works well My boss doesnt do well on drives My self I think it works better then a straight plow on drives
I can make one pass and evenly wind row snow to both sides of the long diveway

When you back drag a driveway say double wide driveway Then you push snow up say takes you 2-3 times to clean mess up With Vplow put in scoop and 1 pass its push up

I dont do a lot drives with Vplow I have a tractor for them but there is times I do some


----------



## Antlerart06

birddseedd;1522412 said:


> Yes, but you cannot make it into a box scoop blade..... well. technically you could. although i don't think there would be a point to it.
> 
> when we get some snowfall ill take a video and show you what i mean.


put it in semi scoop


----------



## birddseedd

Antlerart06;1522459 said:


> put it in semi scoop


hmmm? semi scoop?


----------



## grandview

Antlerart06;1522459 said:


> put it in semi scoop


Dog leg.Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd

meh. i like my scoops. youll see. if it ever snows.


----------



## grandview

birddseedd;1522464 said:


> meh. i like my scoops. youll see. if it ever snows.


----------



## birddseedd




----------



## Antlerart06

birddseedd;1522460 said:


> hmmm? semi scoop?


Semi Scoop means in between straight and full scoop
With a western Vplow you have full control of each wing


----------



## birddseedd

doesnt that leave a small line in the middle?


----------



## Antlerart06

birddseedd;1522483 said:


> doesnt that leave a small line in the middle?


no 
Buy one find out how much better it is


----------



## theplowmeister

Antlerart06;1522481 said:


> Semi Scoop means in between straight and full scoop
> With a western Vplow you have full control of each wing


I dont know where your from but in MA, Boss, Fisher, Meyer, western, snow dog, Hiniker... ALL have independent wings (blizzard dont make a V)


----------



## plowguy43

Look at my avatar, my Vplow scoop very well.


----------



## Green Grass

grandview;1522405 said:


> Bird,did you know you can make a v plow into a straight blade?


Hold the Phone!!! I can make my V plow into a straight blade!!!!


----------



## birddseedd

ya. just need a roll or two of duct tape for the middle. or a reallybig soldering iron


----------



## BossPlow2010

birddseedd;1523299 said:


> ya. just need a roll or two of duct tape for the middle. or a reallybig soldering iron


No.
Just no..


----------



## Antlerart06

theplowmeister;1522706 said:


> I dont know where your from but in MA, Boss, Fisher, Meyer, western, snow dog, Hiniker... ALL have independent wings (blizzard dont make a V)


O yes all has independent wings
Your boss Vplow you cant control wings like you can on a western or a fisher
My controller has a Scoop button and V button then I have a button for each wing That gives full indepentent control of each wing

Western hand controler and pic of Boss hand controler


----------



## birddseedd

BossPlow2010;1523319 said:


> No.
> Just no..


what? its even the same color of stainless steel :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Antlerart06;1523362 said:


> O yes all has independent wings
> Your boss Vplow you cant control wings like you can on a western or a fisher
> My controller has a Scoop button and V button then I have a button for each wing That gives full indepentent control of each wing
> 
> Western hand controler and pic of Boss hand controler


Last time I checked you can move Boss wings seperate or together.


----------



## wideout

getherdone1987;1522140 said:


> get a 6sp manual dodge 3500 with a fisher plow you will love it


Really a manual? Are you being sarcastics or are you serious??


----------



## 2COR517

birddseedd;1522108 said:


> http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/xls
> 
> watch the videos, small square links.
> 
> course this is mainly used for lots. both scoop and v plow designs are useless for drives, but get some lots and a scoop plow will blow any v blade ever.
> 
> frankly i like my custom build even better than the DD extendable wings


Mister Bird,

Most of us, myself incleded, are fairly tolerant of your enthusiasm and over zealous but often misguided advice. Its a small price to pay for the many laughs you provide.

But.......you have absolutely no idea about which you speak here, and you are completely wrong. Completely, totally WRONG. The Vee plow excels in driveways.


----------



## 2COR517

Antlerart06;1523362 said:


> O yes all has independent wings
> Your boss Vplow you cant control wings like you can on a western or a fisher
> My controller has a Scoop button and V button then I have a button for each wing That gives full indepentent control of each wing
> 
> Western hand controler and pic of Boss hand controler


You should study the pics you posted. That Boss contoller looks pretty simple to me. With independent controls for each wing. And easier to use than the DD contoller. I spent four years with that DD contoller. Its almost as bad as the previous generation with the mode button.


----------



## birddseedd

2COR517;1526689 said:


> Mister Bird,
> 
> Most of us, myself incleded, are fairly tolerant of your enthusiasm and over zealous but often misguided advice. Its a small price to pay for the many laughs you provide.
> 
> But.......you have absolutely no idea about which you speak here, and you are completely wrong. Completely, totally WRONG. The Vee plow excels in driveways.


this is another one of those times when what im thinking does not come out the way im thinking it.

i swear i need to take a public speaking class.

waht i was tryign to say was the vee functionality does not do much for average suburban driveways. the plow in straight mode is great as it has weight.


----------



## CashinH&P

birddseedd;1526696 said:


> this is another one of those times when what im thinking does not come out the way im thinking it.
> 
> i swear i need to take a public speaking class.
> 
> waht i was tryign to say was the vee functionality does not do much for average suburban driveways. the plow in straight mode is great as it has weight.


Vee plows are awesome for residentials...better for stacking, breaking through banks left by city plows, so much more control. Its ok to be wrong sometimes.


----------



## birddseedd

CashinH&P;1526699 said:


> Vee plows are awesome for residentials...better for stacking, breaking through banks left by city plows, so much more control. Its ok to be wrong sometimes.


iv never used one so ill just take yoru word for it. but it does sound like it would work great for those things. the way it can "reach up" and what not.

what i should have articulated better was the vee function compared to a scoopable box plow. i prefer box simply because it can push more snow and get lots done faster while still working great for drives.


----------



## birddseedd

CashinH&P;1526699 said:


> Vee plows are awesome for residentials...*better for stacking*, breaking through banks left by city plows, so much more control. Its ok to be wrong sometimes.


meh. thats IF we get any snow this year.


----------



## birddseedd

Antlerart06;1523362 said:


> O yes all has independent wings
> Your boss Vplow you cant control wings like you can on a western or a fisher
> My controller has a Scoop button and V button then I have a button for each wing That gives full indepentent control of each wing
> 
> Western hand controler and pic of Boss hand controler


wheres teh up down button?


----------



## wideout

Instead of posting 3 or 4 times in a row think what all you want to say then do it in one post. The up button on which controller


----------



## CashinH&P

birddseedd;1526722 said:


> wheres teh up down button?


why would you want to plow for 5 days straight...thats how trucks break or plows fall off.....


----------



## birddseedd

wideout;1526727 said:


> Instead of posting 3 or 4 times in a row think what all you want to say then do it in one post. The up button on which controller


the boss



CashinH&P;1526730 said:


> why would you want to plow for 5 days straight...thats how trucks break or plows fall off.....


why would using your plow make it fall off?


----------



## CashinH&P

birddseedd;1526732 said:


> the boss
> 
> why would using your plow make it fall off?


well when its a hacked up mount thats welded to the frame, ***** happens


----------



## birddseedd

CashinH&P;1526735 said:


> well when its a hacked up mount thats welded to the frame, ***** happens


and why pray tell would my mount fall off?


----------



## theplowmeister

Antlerart06;1523362 said:


> O yes all has independent wings
> Your boss Vplow you cant control wings like you can on a western or a fisher
> My controller has a Scoop button and V button then I have a button for each wing That gives full indepentent control of each wing
> 
> Western hand controller and pic of Boss hand controller


I have FULL INDEPENDENT CONTROL of each wing.
The ONLY thing I cant do with the boss controller is move both wings in unison. I can move both wings at the same time in the same direction or opposite direction they just dont move in unison.

You might try knowing a thing or two BEFORE you stick your foot in your mouth.


----------



## theplowmeister

birddseedd;1526709 said:


> iv never used one so ill just take yoru word for it. but it does sound like it would work great for those things. the way it can "reach up" and what not.
> 
> what i should have articulated better was the vee function compared to a scoopable box plow. i prefer box simply because it can push more snow and get lots done faster while still working great for drives.


first you say "course this is mainly used for lots. both scoop and v plow designs are useless for drives" Then you say you never used one...... WTF of what use is your opinion ? its based on what? crap ideas!

Ive plowed driveways for 26 years about 90 drives/storm. for 23 of those years with a strait blade, I got a V I will NEVER go back to a strait blade again.


----------



## birddseedd

if you use a v in front of a garage..... you will leave a v shaped pile of snow.... i know what shapes are. been playing with them since i was a weee lil baby.


----------



## CashinH&P

birddseedd;1526892 said:


> if you use a v in front of a garage..... you will leave a v shaped pile of snow.... i know what shapes are. been playing with them since i was a weee lil baby.


you do know that a vee plow isnt in the vee position all the time right?


----------



## wideout

birddseedd;1526892 said:


> if you use a v in front of a garage..... you will leave a v shaped pile of snow.... i know what shapes are. been playing with them since i was a weee lil baby.


Even my wife knew that you pull up with the blade straight and back up not in v or scoop! and she has only plowed one year


----------



## Antlerart06

theplowmeister;1526880 said:


> I have FULL INDEPENDENT CONTROL of each wing.
> The ONLY thing I cant do with the boss controller is move both wings in unison. I can move both wings at the same time in the same direction or opposite direction they just dont move in unison.
> 
> You might try knowing a thing or two BEFORE you stick your foot in your mouth.


I have a Boss Vplow and MPV plow and I know what each will do 
Have you ever plowed with western MVP

Boss 1 way rams with springs 
MVP 2 way rams this is Full independent Control

In your mind you think you have full control but on paper you dont

You might try knowing a thing or two BEFORE you stick your foot in your mouth

I ran a Boss Vplow for 9 yrs My son runs this plow now
MPV this year will be 4th year This is the plow I run 98% of the time
Like you I wont go back to a straight plow but I do still own/run straight plows


----------



## 2COR517

Bird,

What language and environment do you program in?


----------



## ducaticorse

theplowmeister;1526880 said:


> I have FULL INDEPENDENT CONTROL of each wing.
> The ONLY thing I cant do with the boss controller is move both wings in unison. I can move both wings at the same time in the same direction or opposite direction they just dont move in unison.
> 
> You might try knowing a thing or two BEFORE you stick your foot in your mouth.


I could be understanding you wrong, but at first glance what you just typed makes zero sense.


----------



## ducaticorse

Antlerart06;1526928 said:


> I have a Boss Vplow and MPV plow and I know what each will do
> Have you ever plowed with western MVP
> 
> Boss 1 way rams with springs
> MVP 2 way rams this is Full independent Control
> 
> In your mind you think you have full control but on paper you dont
> 
> You might try knowing a thing or two BEFORE you stick your foot in your mouth
> 
> I ran a Boss Vplow for 9 yrs My son runs this plow now
> MPV this year will be 4th year This is the plow I run 98% of the time
> Like you I wont go back to a straight plow but I do still own/run straight plows


LOL, not to mention what he typed couldn't be any more contradictory..... Guess he was confused.


----------



## Antlerart06

ducaticorse;1526963 said:


> LOL, not to mention what he typed couldn't be any more contradictory..... Guess he was confused.


He just didnt understand what full controll means


----------



## birddseedd

2COR517;1526952 said:


> Bird,
> 
> What language and environment do you program in?


at the moment I'm writing an app with lsl (a game scripting language) that uses asp.net as a bakend to a sql server. done a little javascript which is as easy as squishing a cake with a bulldozer


----------



## birddseedd

wideout;1526916 said:


> Even my wife knew that you pull up with the blade straight and back up not in v or scoop! and she has only plowed one year


where is the benifit of using a v on a drive over a straight then?


----------



## CashinH&P

birddseedd;1527026 said:


> where is the benifit of using a v on a drive over a straight then?


Im pretty sure I already explained that? When you ask a question do you think about it first? Some of these questions you ask are very dumb, take 3 seconds before you type a question as your self is this a dumb question.

Now I do not have a vee plow, I have used one when I plowed for another company, They are awesome for every thing, its like the swiss army knife of plows. There are two reasons I dont have one, 1. I only have a 1500 and 2. I got a hell of a deal on my straight blade. My next truck/plow will be a 3/4 ton with a 8.6 fisher ezv plow.


----------



## birddseedd

CashinH&P;1527030 said:


> Im pretty sure I already explained that? When you ask a question do you think about it first? Some of these questions you ask are very dumb, take 3 seconds before you type a question as your self is this a dumb question.
> 
> Now I do not have a vee plow, I have used one when I plowed for another company, They are awesome for every thing, its like the swiss army knife of plows. There are two reasons I dont have one, 1. I only have a 1500 and 2. I got a hell of a deal on my straight blade. My next truck/plow will be a 3/4 ton with a 8.6 fisher ezv plow.


I guess I'm just skeptical. it can stack higher but cannot hold as much snow as a scoop blade. I always thought the big benifit was holding more snow than a straight. so by that measure a scoop blade would be better. is what I'm thinking


----------



## Banksy

birddseedd;1526709 said:


> iv never used one so ill just take yoru word for it


You've never used one, but yet you knew that a V plow would be worthless for drives. Dude...come on. Please stop stating your opinions and assumptions based on lack of experience as some sort of fact. Plowsite has become so clogged with this nonsense lately. Not to mention the threads that have been completely hi-jacked with your contributions.

I like your enthusiasm, but please stop recommending plowing practices to others. Just learn and enjoy the site.


----------



## CashinH&P

birddseedd;1527035 said:


> I guess I'm just skeptical. it can stack higher but cannot hold as much snow as a scoop blade. I always thought the big benifit was holding more snow than a straight. so by that measure a scoop blade would be better. is what I'm thinking


So have you used a scoop plow before? Such as a wide out, blizzard, or an xls?


----------



## birddseedd

CashinH&P;1527056 said:


> So have you used a scoop plow before? Such as a wide out, blizzard, or an xls?


a custom built one


----------



## 2COR517

birddseedd;1527025 said:


> at the moment I'm writing an app with lsl (a game scripting language) that uses asp.net as a bakend to a sql server. done a little javascript which is as easy as squishing a cake with a bulldozer


Its difficult to believe that you are involved in any form of computer programming. Your spelling, grammar, context and word usage is simply dreadful. Not real strong attributes for a fella hard coding scripts.

Written communication should be the strong attribute of a programmer.


----------



## birddseedd

2COR517;1527093 said:


> Its difficult to believe that you are involved in any form of computer programming. Your spelling, grammar, context and word usage is simply dreadful. Not real strong attributes for a fella hard coding scripts.
> 
> Written communication should be the strong attribute of a programmer.


will send a pm. need to work on not changing threadbtopics


----------



## CashinH&P

birddseedd;1527091 said:


> a custom built one


So I'll take that as a NO. Like its been said before, and Im sure it will be said again, stop giving advive on things you dont have real experiance with.


----------



## birddseedd

CashinH&P;1527115 said:


> So I'll take that as a NO. Like its been said before, and Im sure it will be said again, stop giving advive on things you dont have real experiance with.


you'll see when i can take some footage this winter


----------



## Triton2286

birddseedd;1527139 said:


> you'll see when i can take some footage this winter


----------



## CashinH&P

birddseedd;1527139 said:


> you'll see when i can take some footage this winter


What ever you say buddy! Your apparently the plowing god, good luck!


----------



## birddseedd

na. i just really like my extensions.


----------



## Mark13

birddseedd;1527091 said:


> a custom built one


Your straight blade with end plates is nothing like a V plow or an expanding plow (810/8611/wideout/xls). Your straight blade with end plates is like a straight blade with end plates, nothing else. Think what you want about it, but it's nothing like the others.

And I love my v for driveways. I hate using my straight blade if my v plow is down, everything takes so much longer.


----------



## jmac5058

birddseedd;1527418 said:


> na. i just really like my extensions.


It has not snowed since you got them , but your still an expert on wings ? Cmone Seed can you for once stop talking stupid ? What advantage are your awsome wings when backdragging against a customers garage door ? With my Xtreme -Vee I can backdrag in scoop and have no spillover wile holding 3times the snow compared to straight mode.


----------



## birddseedd




----------



## Antlerart06

You have a box blade now 
Wait till you back drag drives you will be leaving shapes like this (_____) in front of the doors

Back in 80s and 90s I ran a 8ft western I built custom side boards but mine would let plow trip
I sold many sets to people But thats a thing of the past Now we have Wideouts style blades and Vplows with wings


----------



## jasonv

2COR517;1527093 said:


> Its difficult to believe that you are involved in any form of computer programming. Your spelling, grammar, context and word usage is simply dreadful. Not real strong attributes for a fella hard coding scripts.
> 
> Written communication should be the strong attribute of a programmer.


I wouldn't make that connection too strong, he's using ASP, which basically means that he's not a good programmer either, since he is restricting his script to running strictly on ONE PROPRIETARY PLATFORM, and at that, one that has NEVER been a strong contended in the server market (where such server-side scripts actually run...) to begin with.

Rule #1 for successful programming... pick a language that doesn't tie you to a proprietary platform.


----------



## 2COR517

jasonv;1527937 said:


> I wouldn't make that connection too strong, he's using ASP, which basically means that he's not a good programmer either, since he is restricting his script to running strictly on ONE PROPRIETARY PLATFORM, and at that, one that has NEVER been a strong contended in the server market (where such server-side scripts actually run...) to begin with.
> 
> Rule #1 for successful programming... pick a language that doesn't tie you to a proprietary platform.


Man, you know everything about everything.

Locals might say you're wicked smaht....


----------



## jasonv

2COR517;1527947 said:


> Man, you know everything about everything.
> 
> Locals might say you're wicked smaht....


I take pride in knowing something about a lot of different things, but clearly everyone will know more about things they work closely with. Having two degrees in the field however, I do know a bit more than average when it comes to computation.


----------



## 2COR517

jasonv;1527951 said:


> I take pride in knowing something about a lot of different things, but clearly everyone will know more about things they work closely with. Having two degrees in the field however, I do know a bit more than average when it comes to computation.


Do you know mulch about winches?


----------



## jasonv

2COR517;1527958 said:


> Do you know mulch about winches?


If you're asking for a product recommendation, no. If you're asking about the mathematics of gear reduction, yes.


----------



## wideout

I would say its probably time to lock this one down Mr. MJD


----------



## birddseedd

jasonv;1527937 said:


> I wouldn't make that connection too strong, he's using ASP, which basically means that he's not a good programmer either, since he is restricting his script to running strictly on ONE PROPRIETARY PLATFORM, and at that, one that has NEVER been a strong contended in the server market (where such server-side scripts actually run...) to begin with.
> 
> Rule #1 for successful programming... pick a language that doesn't tie you to a proprietary platform.


i use asp.net. not asp. and frankly its completely irreverent. There are no performance, costs differences between asp.net and php. and honestly the real power in web applications isnt in the back end, but rather the front end where the information is displayed. javascript, ajax. that kind of thing. all php and asp.net do is pass off data to a database.

the real strength in the .net framework actually isn't even in web applications, but servers and desktop application development. something that php isnt designed for.

i can say one thing. their dev tools are unarguabaly better. i feel so limited when im in eclipse, but with VS i can do so much more. just a few clicks and lines and lines of code all get created for me. microsoft controls save so much time and money on the development side.

and as far as coding in php and your snat little comment. its just another language, the only difference is syntax and what you prefer to write in, and honestly c syntax annoys me. my server can run both php / mysql as well as asp.net / sql.

what does any of this have to do with plowing? unless you want to talk about my gps truck tracking software to keep track of your trucks while on route and maintenance tracking and what not, shouldnt this topic be discussed in the off topic thread?


----------



## birddseedd

Antlerart06;1527892 said:


> You have a box blade now
> Wait till you back drag drives you will be leaving shapes like this (_____) in front of the doors
> 
> Back in 80s and 90s I ran a 8ft western I built custom side boards but mine would let plow trip
> I sold many sets to people But thats a thing of the past Now we have Wideouts style blades and Vplows with wings


my extensions do allow for the blade to trip. and i remove them for doing drives. eventualy thell be on a hinge so i can swing them behidn the plow from the cab. maybe next year.


----------



## wideout

Im trying really hard not to get tied up in commenting on your posts but whatdo half your posts do with plowing bird


----------



## birddseedd

wideout;1528733 said:


> Im trying really hard not to get tied up in commenting on your posts but whatdo half your posts do with plowing bird


i just answered his inquiry is all.


----------



## Mike_PS

time to close this one down guys

thanks


----------

